# 2-12-07 Iowa Storm *Videos*



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some pics from Tuesdays storm. We got about 6 inches or so. It was hard to tell with the drifting
First is Monday night when I got home from work at 1130pm
Second is the basketball courts at on of the elementary schools
Third is what it looked like when I started
Last is a pic of my truck and a friends truck. He needed my cellphone charger and stopped by real quick


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

First couple are doing the parking lot at the middle school in town.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Now for the vids
First is the Middle School Parking lot


Second was early Tuesday morning. Couple member might recognize the sound in the background


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Did ya respond to the fire, or keep plowing??? At least you got some snow, we havent had any for almost two weeks agian.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looking good Will, How'd you like plowing with the wings?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Johnny- The wings really seemed to help. Your right though, it would be nice if they were angled in more like a containment type wing but they were still helpfull.

Yes I did respond to the fire. I made one quick pass to clean it up the little crumbs and headed into town. I was clear across town so it took me a little bit to get there.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I just watched those vids and looked at the pics on DP. Good ones!! I don't even remember what my plow is for.


----------

